# Nose piercings?



## Joyeuux (Jun 9, 2005)

So I'm thinking about taking the plunge and getting my nose pierced. I realized this week that it's been TEN YEARS that I've been wanting to do this. The only thing holding me back was the fact that my family will be horrified.




Sigh... But hey, I'm my own woman now, right?

Does anyone here have a nose piercing and can offer any advice? I want to get a teeny tiny stud, so I have a little sparkle on my nose.


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

ok I was thinking-oh nooo, donÂ´t get a huge nosering that will distract from your pretty face, but then I read you only want to get a stud. thatÂ´s something I really like, especially if it sparkles!

I donÂ´t have any advice for ya, IÂ´ve only had my bellybutton pierced and thatÂ´s a different story.

I could imagine having your nose pierced would hurt a little more?

anyway, I bet it would look great on ya! do it and show it us when you had it done!!!


----------



## peekaboo (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Joy. I have had my nose pierced for a few years and I love it. To be honest it hurt, but not as much as I expected. I have smaller nose jewelery which I wear and some you can barely notice..minus a little sparkle. I had always wanted it done, so one day, I just walked in and got it done(the piercer was highly reputable but I just had to get up the nerve). I have never regreted it, even my family liked it. It's funny because I never liked my nose, but now I have accepted it lol. I know that it is a personal decision but I say if you want it..go for it.


----------



## K*O* (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, _don't_ do it....they look so hideous!!!! It always reminds me of a phase people are going through...Don't ruin your pretty face.


----------



## Geek (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree with Karen. Even though some people are OK with it, not ALL are. What I mean, no matter what people say, you ARE judged by things like this.(never judge a book, blah blah) But, the best part of peircings is that they are NOT permanant and can be taken out and removed and forgotten about.

If you do get it done, post up some pics!


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I think you would look great with it, Joy! I like the small tiny stud on people, but the hoop one reminds me of the one cows have



*lol* thatÂ´s what it reminds me of too! it makes people looks so unattractive.but a small stud looks great on most of people-IÂ´m sure Joy would look good with it


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jun 9, 2005)

Go for it! You can always take it out if you change your mind. I have a nose piercing with a little blue spakle. I tried to wear a ring in it, but for some reason it really irritated my nose and sinuses. The piercing healed really quickly and it doesn't bother me when I have a cold or anything. The only thing is that sometimes when I dry my face with a towel the stud snags the fabric of the towel. It doesn't hurt or do any real damage, but it is annoying.

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* So I'm thinking about taking the plunge and getting my nose pierced. I realized this week that it's been TEN YEARS that I've been wanting to do this. The only thing holding me back was the fact that my family will be horrified.



Sigh... But hey, I'm my own woman now, right? 
Does anyone here have a nose piercing and can offer any advice? I want to get a teeny tiny stud, so I have a little sparkle on my nose.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I think you would look great with it, Joy! I like the small tiny stud on people, but the hoop one reminds me of the one cows have



LOL! The cow rings freak me out too. None of that for me, thank ya!


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 9, 2005)

My friend got her nose peirced with a stud and it looked so cute, but watching her get it done freaked me out and there was a lot of blood. She somehow lost her stud in the shower (a week later) and her piercing closed up within a couple of days, so she had to get it repierced. That time she got a ring which wasn't looking too pretty on her because she had a tiny nose. So basically don't lose your stud...that would really suck having to get your nose repierced. The end.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

If you do it, make sure you post a pic of it!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

I personally wouldnt do it,because i dont think forme it would look classy..bUT IF that what will make you happy,go for it,my cousin has one and its teeny and sparkly,i love it on her just not me.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* I personally wouldnt do it,because i dont think forme it would look classy..bUT IF that what will make you happy,go for it,my cousin has one and its teeny and sparkly,i love it on her just not me.



Totally agree... it's not for me, but if it's what you want - go for it


----------



## princess220 (Oct 4, 2005)

I think a really tiny teeny stud would look nice. It also depends on your face structure and nose. I know a friend of ,ien had it and it looked soooo cute. I had thought of getting it doen too, my nose is like my moms. I have seen old pictures of her when she got married she had a nose perce in them (I'm indian so thats a part of a jewelry piece women usually get done when they get married), i didnt think she looked good with it. My dad didnt like it either, so after a few years she took it out. I think by now her nose pierce is all closed up. So i decided not to get it..lol


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 4, 2005)

Do you work in a conservative office? If so, be prepared to get some flack about it if you have it done.

I used to work in this office that was super conservative and the receptionist had a tattoo on her bicep. The CEO made her cover it up.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Oct 4, 2005)

i had mine done 3 times between the ages of 12-13 but took it out soon after. i had a litle tiny stud aswell and it was kinda cute but i grew of it in jus over a year! u could always have it pierced and if u dnt liKe it take it out because it does heal really fast. mine didnt hurt. but wen i had it pierced i had a bigger stud because they were the given ones, so if u can stick with one bein a lil bigger (there not big big jus not as flat as the little ones) 4 a few weeks then go for it. You shouldnt not do it because people dnt want u too, wen i first had mine done my dad wasnt keen on the whole idea sayin he didnt want me 2 ruin my face etc, but after i was able 2 change the stud 4 a lil nice sparkly one and he liked it!


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 4, 2005)

first of all, make sure your work is ok with facial piercings. taking it out during work, or covering it with a plaster is not ok. make sure you go to a reputable piercer, research the ones in your area, and if you have to travel a bit to get to a good studio, its worth it. also, don't use nose bones, use nostril screws, as the nose bones have a small bump at the end which is larger than your piercing hole, so when you want to change the bar you will have to tear up the hole each time. not good. also, make sure you stay away from pools and lakes during the healing period, which is 2 months to 1 year, to avoid infections. cleaning should be sea salt soaks, or washes with a gentle antibacterial soap such as satin, provon or johnsons baby wash if you cannot get hold of the other two. do not use anything else to clean your piercing. rotating the jewellery is not necessary. also, don't let what other people think of you affect your decision. it's your body, and there will always be someone who doesnt like something you do, you can't please everyone, so focus on pleasing yourself. if you decide to go through with it, feel free to ask me any questions about aftercare or anything else!


----------



## Rozowiutka (Oct 8, 2005)

I wanna have a ear-ring in tongue.... but i'm afraid.

In nose? I thougt about it too


----------



## Salope (Oct 9, 2005)

I do like a tiny little stud in the nose. I think it looks really nice on some people and the good thing about piercings, as opposed to tattoos, is they're not permanent. However, as some here have already mentioned, a nose ring may not be a good idea depending on where you work and what you do. If you're working in corporate America, it is likely going to be a problem. I even know of some stores, like grocery stores, that didn't want their employees to have non-ear piercings.

If you do get it, let us know how it turned out.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have had my nose done twice, the second time was the first week in August for my birthday. I looks really cute, but I was nervous about getting it. But when I did it was fine. while it was getting done it burned like hell, but that was about all it was for the pain. Hardly no swelling at all. I have had my tounge, labre, eyebrow, belly button, nipple. I say go for it. if you don't like it you can always take it out as I have done with many of mine, I just have my nose and ears atm.


----------



## xotinkerbellglo (Oct 10, 2005)

hey thats all i have is a tiny sparkle on my nose too! I have a tiny little diamond stud. It looks pretty good and its not over board. I get a nose pack from hot topic or claire's and alternate the colors. Its so small and many of the jobs that i have applied to and worked at do not mind it and my parents thought it was actually kinda nice because I didnt put anything big or like a hoop in it


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

i hav my nose peirced also..looks really cute and its small..think yu can c it in sum of my "dare 2 be" photos if yu wana look


----------



## MARIAN (Oct 10, 2005)

don't do it. why scar your face?

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* So I'm thinking about taking the plunge and getting my nose pierced. I realized this week that it's been TEN YEARS that I've been wanting to do this. The only thing holding me back was the fact that my family will be horrified.




Sigh... But hey, I'm my own woman now, right? 
Does anyone here have a nose piercing and can offer any advice? I want to get a teeny tiny stud, so I have a little sparkle on my nose.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

scar? mm i dont think so for nose...wen i take the peircing out nothing is hardly visible at all..and thats when it isn't grown in


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 17, 2005)

I have a small diamond in my nose and I get more compliments on it than anything! I think they are very sexy...go for it!


----------



## pinkangel222 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hiya, I had my nose pierced when I was 18 and it kept going septic and bled and was painful when I tried to clean it so I took it out! It was too much hassle. There is a teeny tiny scare but its healed up now!

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* So I'm thinking about taking the plunge and getting my nose pierced. I realized this week that it's been TEN YEARS that I've been wanting to do this. The only thing holding me back was the fact that my family will be horrified.



Sigh... But hey, I'm my own woman now, right? 
Does anyone here have a nose piercing and can offer any advice? I want to get a teeny tiny stud, so I have a little sparkle on my nose.


----------



## QuePasa (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a tiny diamond nose stud. I get a lot of compliments on it, since most people say they can't really see it at a first glance. I work for a very conservative company, so I checked with them before I got it done. Since my piercing is very tiny and compliments my face, it was a "go" for me and does not deter my professionalism...


----------



## karrieann (Oct 23, 2005)

So Joy, What did you decide to do? Did you get it? I see you posted this back in June.

I have a small stud and I love it! I have never had anyone respond bad to it. Atleast not to my face...


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a diamond stud in my nose, and I LOVE it. A friend paid for me to have it done a couple of years ago, and I couldn't imagine myself without it!!!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* I have a diamond stud in my nose, and I LOVE it. A friend paid for me to have it done a couple of years ago, and I couldn't imagine myself without it!!! Post a picture if you can.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* So I'm thinking about taking the plunge and getting my nose pierced. I realized this week that it's been TEN YEARS that I've been wanting to do this. The only thing holding me back was the fact that my family will be horrified.



Sigh... But hey, I'm my own woman now, right? 
Does anyone here have a nose piercing and can offer any advice? I want to get a teeny tiny stud, so I have a little sparkle on my nose.





My nose is pierced. I had it done about 12 years ago and I wore a tiny diamond stud too! I got tired of it though and haven't had jewlery in my nose for quite some time now. 
I say go for it if you don't work in a corporate setting.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 14, 2005)

I think there cute and i want one too.



hehe.


----------



## Joyeuux (Nov 14, 2005)

As for work environment, MAC could care less if I got my nose pierced. We have a trainer with a nose ring and tons of artists have 'em too. But yea, I think the type of job you have is very relevant when you're considering any form of body art (piercings, tattoos etc).

Haven't takent the plunge yet -- but thanks for all of your thoughts! :icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Nov 14, 2005)

When you do decide to do it, make sure you let us know and we want to see pics!


----------



## Joyeuux (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* When you do decide to do it, make sure you let us know and we want to see pics! For sure!


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Post a picture if you can. You can usually see it my FOTD, but here's one on this thread:


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Nov 14, 2005)

I also have my eyebrow pierced. I rarely wear it, but here's a picture with both in:


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Oh, _don't_ do it....they look so hideous!!!! It always reminds me of a phase people are going through...Don't ruin your pretty face.



I agree with you!


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2005)

I have my nose pierced too . It hurt less than getting my ears and tongue done and didn't bleed much. I agree that studs are much cuter than hoops but you should consider a hoop while it heals because they dont catch on clothes and towels like studs do.


----------



## xlooseleaves (Mar 9, 2007)

i've been thinking about getting my nose pierced as well,

but i'm scared!

haha


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't do it.


----------

